# Car amplifier set-up



## wrbrb (Aug 18, 2020)

Is the amp just powering the sub? I would think you would just listen to a couple songs and dial it in to what sounds best to you. If it’s a 10”/12”/15” would impact where you want to set it, as well as the frequency response curve of the specific speaker. If it’s a 10 you might have it a bit higher, because it can probably reproduce closer to the 250Hz range than a 15 could.

Edit: If one of the knobs is controlling the main speakers I would assume turning it would create no audible difference. You could play around with it but I doubt dash/door speakers could handle 250Hz or below very well. So for those it might not even do anything.


----------



## puttster (Apr 30, 2012)

The two sets of controls are for front and rear? The rear is a 10" which is a small one, so let in the high end of the range. sounds smart. Maybe on the little fronts switch to FULL, to let in the high freqs? 
I looked at my wiring diagram and I had put beta blockers in the two little door speakers, so maybe I once knew what I was doing. It also shows that the middle one is wired + to one door and - to the other and has a 27ohm resistor. IDK why, maybe I thought the middle one would be too loud, fact is I can barely hear it.


----------



## dtbingle (Jul 19, 2017)

It's been awhile since messing around with car audio, but take a read here:
"Bridged Stereo Center Channel"

So I'm guessing you have you 2x front channels going to front door speakers and then handling the center channel as a bridged stereo channel. The resistor dictates your volume on that center channel, so if it is very quiet in relation to your door speakers, you may need to choose a different size resistor (make sure it can handle the appropriate wattage). Then I'm assuming your 2x rear channels are bridged together and going to the subwoofer.

The knob for the 2x front channels should be set to FULL and then the low pass filter crossover doesn't do anything.
The knob for the 2x rear channels should be set to LPF. Then try putting the low pass filter crossover somewhere 70-100 Hz and see how that sounds. Crossover points aren't a hard cut off either. So if you set the LPF crossover to 80 Hz, you'll still be getting audio at 90 Hz, 100 Hz, etc, but at reduced levels the higher you go.

This is just a general starting point with the wiring assumptions above. In general, just play with the gains and the low pass filter crossover on the rear channels until you are happy with it.


----------



## puttster (Apr 30, 2012)

Thank you for straightening my setup. Regarding the fronts, I'll try removing the center resistor and see how that works. My speakers are 4ohm; what are the ohms of my setup, with the 2x amps and the center bridge? I read dt's link about getting an L-pad and see them for sale, either 8 or 16 ohm if the center becomes too loud, which one would be appropriate?


----------

